# Common arts in the MMA community



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 28, 2003)

What are common arts that fighters in UFC and other MMA events use? 

I know that BJJ is one. Thats bout it


----------



## Blindside (Mar 28, 2003)

Add also: wrestling (submission, freestyle, greco), boxing, and your namesake muay thai.


----------



## ace (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *What are common arts that fighters in UFC and other MMA events use?
> 
> I know that BJJ is one. Thats bout it *



Submisson Fighting,Wrestling, Mauy Thai ,Boxing
Sambo, Kickboxing,Shooto,Pankration.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 28, 2003)

I know that Boxing and Muay Thai are striking styles that have a knockout objective. I know Jiu Jitsu, Judo, n BJJ are throwing and submission styles. But what is the objective of wrestlers?


----------



## ace (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *I know that Boxing and Muay Thai are striking styles that have a knockout objective. I know Jiu Jitsu, Judo, n BJJ are throwing and submission styles. But what is the objective of wrestlers? *



no one is Better at Take Downs or Controling 
top position Than a Wrestler.

Now Wrestling like we see in Hi Schools & up
is great for cardio  for MMA 
Wrestling must be modifide.

1st Submissons must be studyied for
Use & Defence & of Course Ground n Pound.


----------

